# Bow grips, Help!



## DAS Kinetic (Apr 7, 2005)

Guys,
Here's a mystery I've been trying to solve and maybe someone out there can help. Back in the early 80's there were several companies using basically the same plastic slip-on grip. The Prolines, some of the PSE's, and the Hoyt TD's all used this grip. In various forms it was blue, brown or black. It was available in low medium and high profiles. Some had the markings "2-L" or "2-M" for #2 grip low profile or #2 grip medium profile. Some had the product names like "proline", but all of them were the same grip. It had kind of a pebble finish. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? My guess is that some independent molder was making those grips for everyone, and I would like to find that guy. Can anyone help? Most of the people at these companies that would know are all scattered, so I'm stumped. Somebody was also making these grips in wood. Any leads would sure be appreciated!

David


----------

